# ac problem



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

my ac works fine when i drive it in the morning,but as the temperature rises outside as the day goes on it cycles off and on eradically like every 5 to 8 seconds.I have had a recharge kit hooked to it,but it shows the system is full,both fans are working,this is about to run me crazy. It gets 100 and above here by mid afternoon.:balls:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

could be a bad pressure switch (screws into the drier)


----------



## Robinwood (May 25, 2011)

Have you taken it to the mechanic ?


----------

